
Im suing NYC to loosen Verizon's iron grip - steven
https://www.wired.com/story/im-suing-new-york-city-to-loosen-verizons-iron-grip/
======
lsaferite
The trade secret argument for not revealing the customer names seems
ridiculous considering they (ECS) apparently have a contractual monopoly with
NYC on providing these subway conduits. They, legally, have zero competition.

